# Swivels



## Broncoman (Jul 30, 2008)

I've used swivels a lot and lately I've had several people say I need tostop using them. Just wondering what everyone elses thought on them are, I switch jigs and lures a lot and hate to cut and retie the line each time? Also if you don't use them do you have any special way to attach lures and jigs?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 30, 2008)

I use Norman Speed Clips - they are really nice. You do need to remove the split ring from the nose of the lure

https://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0000044110226a.shtml


----------



## dedawg1149 (Jul 30, 2008)

i just tie everthing i think a swivel ruins the action sometimes i get line twist on my spinning reels but when i do i just run the line out tied to a swivel and reel back in


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 30, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> i just tie everthing i think a swivel ruins the action sometimes i get line twist on my spinning reels but when i do i just run the line out tied to a swivel and reel back in



+1


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 31, 2008)

If I am not using the speed clip I use a loop knot to give teh lure a better action - anyone else?


----------



## Nickk (Jul 31, 2008)

I tie everything, I only use swivels with Carolina rigs and flukes(line twist deterrent). I need to learn some good loop knots, anyone know a good one that works with braid?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 31, 2008)

Nickk said:


> I tie everything, I only use swivels with Carolina rigs and flukes(line twist deterrent). I need to learn some good loop knots, anyone know a good one that works with braid?


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 31, 2008)

I only use swivels on Carolina Rigs. Everything else get a Palomar Knot from me.


----------



## The Grifter (Jul 31, 2008)

Palomar Knot for me except on crank baits. I tie a Rapala not for cranks. Only use swivels on Carolina rig as well.


----------



## slim357 (Aug 1, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> If I am not using the speed clip I use a loop knot to give teh lure a better action - anyone else?


I only use swivels with c-rigs. I have heard the loop knot is good for top water walk the dog baits, i have also head it is good for popin topwater baits, however I'll only use an extra long improved clinch knot for poppers.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 1, 2008)

Palomar for everything for me. I never Carolina Rig so I never use a swivel for anything


----------



## KMixson (Aug 1, 2008)

I have seen too many swivel clasp straighten out. I have lost my trust in them.


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 1, 2008)

I generally always tie direct - in some cases, depending on the water/terrain/conditions and target fish, I might use a swivel for ease of rapid change of lures/colors, etc. - to see what's working - otherwise, I feel more confident with tying direct -- oh yeah, palomar is my favorite with an improved cinch as a back up based on weight/type of line


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 2, 2008)

There are only two knots you need to know... A line to line blood knot for leader to main line, and a loop knot for the lure... Swivels and terminal tackle is generally used for offshore type fishing down here in FL.

~LCA.


----------

